# Do I need...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

...to buy special equipment if I want to have live plants in my 10 gallon tank? Are they necessary? I'm looking at having simple, easy beginner plants. Java moss/java fern, etc... nothing too extravagant. What about floating plants? I've read all I can but am still confused on why a CO2 is a must if having live plants in a tank.

I'd like to do away with additional necessities (and spending money) if possible with live plants. My goal will be black gravel substrate and I understand it has no benefits for live plants and it does slow its growth. Will there be special additives I'll have to buy? The tank will have LED lighting that I purchased as my new hood.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If the only plants you want to grow in there are java fern/moss and anubias you don't need special equipment. These plants are also low light plants so they will probably do fine with your LED's. You really only need to add CO2 and fertilization if you have a high light tank, but you should be fine just adding some low light plants and calling it a day. Of course once you get bored of those plants and want plants that require more light you will be looking into co2 and fertz.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay - that's what I needed to know. For a 10 gallon, how much do you recommend without overcrowding/overstocking the tank of plants? What about placement? Back? middle? corners? In other words, what plant would you place where. I'm not much of knowing where to place what where. I want something to look neat not sloppy/messy looking.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

What about Wisteria or Hornwort? Maybe I can get away with Java Fern, Java Moss and maybe Water Wisteria? Anubias looks kinda overwhelming in size for a 10 gallon tank don't you think? I don't know - maybe it's me because I've never done a planted tank in my life. I do like the idea plants helps with the ammonia levels, makes the fish feel more at home environment wise and so on.

What about a small piece of floating plant? Or will that be an overkill?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

directly under the light. All in a row in the center. Not the most artistic, but they should do a bit better.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I have an anubias plant in my 5g and it fills it in nicely. Hornwort is fine as it grows like crazy in any condition  I wouldn't use floating plants as they will block out light for the plants at the bottom. I would really not put too many as you aren't fertilizing and there is only so many nutrients and co2 to use up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i can think of 100 kinds of plants that don't need co2....nor do they need any special fertilizer...some folks are absolutely convinced that you can't keep plants without ferts..
HORSEHOCKEY.....
have you ever seen god dosing rivers and lakes with chemical fertilizers ???????
when i used to have heavily planted tanks i would add some miracle grow every now and then...but i haven't used any in over 5 years..
here are a few pics of recent and current planted tanks....no co2 or ferts added...

aponogeton ulvaceus..tank is a 20 long..the leaves go up and completely across the length of the tank...



















african cichlid tank..










46 gallon bowfront....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay - Hornwort is out for me and so is a floating plant of sort. Now my decisions has come down to a single Java Fern, Java Moss, a single anubia plant and maybe water wisteria. Basically four different plants in a 10 gallon tank. That should be enough should it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've always felt that if your plants need nitrate, you need more fish. I'm a fishkeeper, not an aquatic gardener.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I mentioned whether it's best to use gravel or sand for live plants and I'm hearing it's best to use sand due to roots and less chance of gas being disperse that will kill the fish.

Looking at lohachata's pics shows it can be done with gravel. BTW - I do love your planted tanks. I know plants can be sold in pots. Can they be left in the pots and buried into the gravel?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Last night I was looking around in the internet for various plants for freshwater aquarium sites and came across Saggitaria Dwarf (subulata, dwarf):

http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=FAP/PROD/S/SDD

From what I gather they grow like crazy. Has anyone have this? Is it a good plant to have? The price seems reasonable for 5 plants. I could add these around a driftwood decor of sorts. Thoughts?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you checked aquabid yet...they have almost everything there...
for me..sand might look cool ; but it really does present more problems than i care to deal with....most folks only have 1 or 2 tanks to maintain...the wife and i have about 80..
it would be impossible to take care of a bunch of tanks with sand in them..


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I did take a quick peek but not had a chance to really look around. Will do later tonight and see what I might find.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Dwarf Sag - Front Right









Love it! I'm dosing fertilizer and Co2 and it just grows everywhere. Very invasive, but I want to have a full carpet of it eventually anyways...Each runner sprouts a new plant every 2-3 days in my tank. Love it


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice! Although I don't plan on getting a CO2 unit. Not worth spending the money for easy beginner plants.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Ice said:


> Nice! Although I don't plan on getting a CO2 unit. Not worth spending the money for easy beginner plants.


ive heard of a lot of people having success with it in a low tech tank. no co2 needed, you just won't have the high growth rate, which is fine.


----------

